# S3X On The Beach in Quebec



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

My peeps at AVEQ put together a nice little EV event this past weekend to celebrate the opening of some L2 public chargers at the beach park in St-Zotique Quebec, about an hour west of Montreal.
And they cooked up a special surprise that even I didn't know about until I got there.
If not a world first, then certainly a Canadian first...

*S3X On The Beach!!*


----------

